# Strange Vibration Noise Coming From Engine Bay



## Ju-Ju_4.2 (Oct 7, 2008)

Just within the last couple of days, I have noticed a vibration/resonance noise coming from the front end of the car. It is most noticeable at idle and at low speeds. Tonight when I got home, I popped the hood and it seems to be coming from the middle-to-back part of the engine bay. It varies in volume during idle and gets louder when you rev the car. It also seems to be getting louder each day and I am stumped as to what it may be. The noise sounds more like a rattling/clanging (though not in a sharp, metallic way) sound & is not a squeal, whine, whistle, etc.
Any ideas before I pull the trigger and take 'er to the shop? Having already spent a decent deal of $$ on this car since buying it about a year ago, I shudder to think of what it may be and how much that may cost.








Thanks!


----------



## Ju-Ju_4.2 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Strange Vibration Noise Coming From Engine Bay (Ju-Ju_4.2)*

In case anyone was wondering, the noise ended up being a bearing that was shot in the alternator. New alternator and drive belt ensued...massive loss of cash.







But, she is feeling much better now!








Cheers


----------

